# Forum Argomenti di discussione Diritto Societario  Contratto di opzione su acquisto quote S.r.l.

## Francesco Roma

Gentili Colleghi, 
una S.r.l. mia cliente vorrebbe "bloccare" il prezzo di acquisto delle quote di un'altra S.r.l..  
Il settore è quello del web (servizi online di gestione siti). In sostanza la mia cliente in questi giorni stipulerà un contratto di servizi di sei mesi con l'altra società (che per comodità chiamerò società x). 
Qualora durante questi sei mesi le prestazioni dei siti in oggetto fossero in linea con i parametri prestabiliti, la mia cliente vorrebbe acquistare le quote della società x al prezzo concordato oggi. Tale prezzo è "di favore" poiché il contratto di servizi testé menzionato prevede delle condizioni di particolare favore per la società x. 
La mia domanda è duplice: 
a) pensavo di andare da un notaio per la stipula di un contratto di opzione a titolo gratuito, convenite con questa scelta?
b) quale altro strumento potrei utilizzare per "bloccare" il prezzo dell'eventuale cessione quote? 
Grazie a chi vorrà confrontarsi

----------


## paolab

la strada è necessariamente quella di un accordo scritto tra le parti, magari registrato, non necessariamente stipulato da un notaio.
In questo contratto andranno scritte tutti i patti che le parti hanno stabilito... non so se ad esempio è prevedibile il pagamento di una caparra a garanzia di entrambe le parti...

----------

